# I am supposed to be hired to start a job



## halalu (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi I talked to a person in the Human Resource department of a company yesterday. I told her I accepted the job and I would start training on the date she gave me. This afternoon I received this email from her.

We have made several attempts to contact you to confirm your start date 


  I  have called and e-mail several times but have not been able to reach  you. It is very important that you get back with me as soon as possible.


  Please  touch base with me by no later than 4:00 PM tomorrow afternoon. If I do  not hear back from you, I will have to rescind your offer for  employment.

I swear I talked to this person yesterday afternoon. What do you think about this?  I already sent a return email, text message and voice mail to confirm again. What is going on?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2014)

Sounds weird to me, I'd go there in person if I could to see what the deal is.


----------



## halalu (Dec 4, 2014)

Do you think I still have the job? She told me all tests background etc. were OK and ask if I was going to start training yesterday, now this


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2014)

I have no idea, but if it were me, I'd show up in person so they don't bypass me for someone else without explanation.


----------



## halalu (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks good idea.I sent text, email and voice mail why would she not respond. I know I am saying the same thing over and over again, but I don't understand. My job hunting has turned into a sadistic game


----------



## happydreamer (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't look for jobs any more I create them. they come to me and I usually have a solution and then I get paid. sometimes I get
messy & dirty jobs and I do them. Ride um cowgirl/boy. I guess it is a game, you just have to hang in there.
Take the bull by the horns and rope um up.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 4, 2014)

Ouch! When HR world attacks. It's an employers market in this economy. Setting that aside by the time they are running background with your permission you usually have the job. Even with all the computerization many HR are simply over worked having them do supervisor and/or clerk work. I would double check email addresses and phone numbers just to make sure.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 5, 2014)

Even if you get the job you're on a hiding to nothing with those sorts of management practices in place!

Good luck.


----------



## halalu (Dec 5, 2014)

*Job dilemna resolved, thank you for responding to my panic*

The job situation is resolved. Someone didn't put my name on the confirmation list. I have contacted the company and now my name is on the list. I do so appreciate having this forum to use to communicate with other senior people.

Thank you!  :love_heart::love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks for the update Halalu, that's good news!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2014)

We had a guy at work, who was always saying this:  ..."Job??  It's not just a JOB...it's an ADVENTURE"!  Good luck!


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 6, 2014)

Thankfully, those up and off to the job days are over for me and have been for 23 years.  The best job I ever had is the one I now hold........retirement.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2014)

Good luck & success on your job Halalu!


----------

